# We have a new rep!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen

May I introduce you to .................................................trev [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Scotland is a big area and so we have decided that we would be able to give a better 'service' if we split Scotland into North and Central. trev will head up the Central area and I will continue to head up the North area. Being based so far north has made it difficult for me to keep the enthusiasm going a little further south so trev has kindly agreed to his new role........mind you, don't think his wife knows yet  :lol: ...sorry ttlyn!

Welcome trev! , looking forward to working with you!

Hev x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Trev? That'll be the poor chap without the TTOC rank logo :lol: . Well done Trev - we'll have to add you to the map :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome Heather,& John looking forward to the new role :0)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome from another new rep


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


cheers Andrew coming to the next meet :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


As soon as the lazy rep organizes it. :-*


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


it's in the pipe line


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the family Trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome to the family Trev


Cheers Andy (got your Qs yet)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the family Trev
> ...


I have a deposit on one  06 car 55 reg 6100 miles on the clock


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


 Well done  what colour is it? thats going to keep you busy for a few weeks cleaning it, Evelyn says she is wanting first dibs on your yellow one if your selling it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It is Avis also has single and 6CD  But it is in need of a good clean inside and out


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It is Avis also has single and 6CD  But it is in need of a good clean inside and out


AVUS! AVUS! AVUS!

Avis rent cars!

:roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > It is Avis also has single and 6CD  But it is in need of a good clean inside and out
> ...


I cant believe I put Avis I always put Avus


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I know where you got it from, there's a member of this forum who constantly writes Avis and you have been involved in threads with him. It's been pointed out to him several times (not by me!) that's it's Avus, but he still puts Avis. He must think it's correct! 

anyway, the LM's and Coilovers will look sooooooo good on it! 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > It is Avis also has single and 6CD  But it is in need of a good clean inside and out
> ...


He has trouble spelling anything other than yellow :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


They are staying on good old YELLOW might swap the 19in CH,s from the Golf on to it and I have another few Forge goodies waiting to be fitted


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

congrats trev. hope to be at another meet in the near future :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> congrats trev. hope to be at another meet in the near future :wink:


cheers kammy, next meet is at knockhill 22 feb hope to see you their


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

doubt i`ll manage feb even though it sounds awesome.

got my engagement party the week after and a week in torremolinos mid march so need to watch the pennies.

i`ll definatly be at a meet in the not too distant future.


----------

